# "Frogs: Thin green line" on TV



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

New Frog show on tonight on "Nature" OETA 7pm central time. Set your DVR's! Or vcr's if there are any of those still out there  ...oh and your Beta max's too! ...for that one guy who still has one 

Show descritpion:

"scientists try to save populations of frogs as large-scale die-offs of the amphibian continue around the world "new""


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds cool, ill have to try and remember to watch it.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking forward to it...you can whet your appetite here:

YouTube - NATURE | Frogs: The Thin Green Line | Making the Film | P...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I watched that video, thats crazy and amazing, but at the same time very sad.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I just watched (and DVR'd) the program. 
It was great. It gave me hope that captive programs and re-introduction can work!! but chytrid and habitat destruction are the real problems to solve!

Also... if Panama is so infested with Chytrid, how does this effect our hobby with regard to "panama farm raised" animals that come in every year?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

That was a very good show. I loved it, it was sad but that shows people that we have to work together and keep these amazing creatures alive.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

The show was great, and SCARY! I really hope they improve the situation with that black and yellow frog from Australia. It sure was a pretty frog, in a dire situation.


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Dang! I have a bunch of PBS channels but not the one this was on..can you watch this on the internet anywhere? I REALLY want to see it!!!


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

andy.fabitz said:


> Dang! I have a bunch of PBS channels but not the one this was on..can you watch this on the internet anywhere? I REALLY want to see it!!!



Link to full episode

Frogs: The Thin Green Line - Video: Full Episode - Amphibian Extinction - Chytrid Fungus | Nature

This was just another great reminder of why conservation should be a important part of this hobby.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

heyduke said:


> Link to full episode
> 
> Frogs: The Thin Green Line - Video: Full Episode - Amphibian Extinction - Chytrid Fungus | Nature
> 
> This was just another great reminder of why conservation should be a important part of this hobby.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Excellent video. While it was very scary and depressing, it also offered a bit of hope in the form of captive breeding programs. I was really impressed with the couple at the end of the show who were breeding frogs and releasing them back into their natural habitat. Excellent work!


----------



## andy.fabitz (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Frank St (Mar 20, 2005)

Did anyone record the (maybe hd) tv-show and could upload it to a hoster like rapidshare or else? The online-version is nice, but I prefer the tv-set and larger view.
Thanks a lot for any help.
Frank


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

You can maximize it on off the website.


----------



## Frank St (Mar 20, 2005)

that´s true, but the resolution stays the same though and the image becomes blurred then if bloated...and I am truly a fan of hd-resolution..


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw the seconf half of it on air (and in HD Frank) and thought it was pretty cool, especially the Australian captive breeding project.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah it was a darn very good show.
Especially I am glad to know the Australian team is working hard to bring Corroboree frog population back.
Hope their strategy works and the researcher's kids can enjoy seeing them in a field near future.
I fell in love with that frog first time I saw on internet and still want to see them in person!

Old thread about Corroboree with video --> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/8694-southern-corroboree-frog.html


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

For those of you that watched it, I'm curious what you think of the process used to selectively breed chytrid-immune frogs. One scientist mentioned that 95% percent of the frogs they reintroduce may die, but the 5% that live can be used to strengthen the species. Does anyone have any ethical qualms about this? What about the idea of man pushing the evolutionary process of selective breeding?

As a side note, this is related a little to the ending of Watchmen, but I haven't been able to have any intelligent conversations with my friends about this yet, unfortunately.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for that link, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------

